# Adria Coral Compact water pump.



## davejan

Can anybody tell me what capacity the submersible water pump in an Adria Coral Compact should be. 
I had to have a replacement fitted, in an emergency, since when the system has not been right.
There's no mention of the correct capacity in the handbooks.


----------



## tramp

the pump type/make and volume will only be written on the pump itself, or you could have a look at a dealer or try phoning "Premier motorhomes" or Chelston.

you can upgrade to a more powwerfull pump quite easily.


----------



## HeatherChloe

I have that van, and my pump is really weak - it's annoying me.

I want to get a stronger pump, so please can you let me know if you find out the answer to your question.


----------



## davejan

Still no nearer getting an answer.

HeatherChloe, perhaps you could look at the pump in your van and see if it has anything written on it.

As tramp says the volume or capacity should be marked. I presume your van is on the original pump still.


----------



## inkey-2008

A Sureflow or Fiamma pump will provide all that you need. Imersion pumps are quieter but the external pumps have more welly and you will not need to replace microswitches in the taps as they both have pressure cutout fitted on the pump.

Andy


----------



## davejan

My problem is solved!

A very helpful gentleman at Reads Caravans, Leeds (Adria caravan dealer) suggested that the problem sounded more like a pressure switch fault.

Tried a new pressure switch & everything ok.

Couldn't see a problem with the old one but there were some bits of plastic in the tube so maybe a tiny hole has been made in the diaphragm.

For information the original fitment pump can be ordered as an Adria part no. 5000 51036 00. This information came from Adria Concessionaires.


----------

